# Study: Staring at breasts is healthy



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> GERMANY (FOX 25 / MyFoxBoston.com) - Guys, listen up. A new study says it is actually healthy to stare at a woman's breasts.
> 
> Five-hundred men participated in the German study. Half were told to refrain from looking at breasts for five years, the other half were told to ogle them daily.


Study: Staring at breasts increases heart health

It would seem, based on some of the signature pictures here, that the men of MassCops should be very healthy. However, the story does fail to mention how many men suffered serious injury when their wives caught them "participating" in the study.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd like to see them try explaining to a fembot that they're lurking because it's good for their heart health.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

wow, my husband is wicked healthy!!!!!!


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

!!! something tells me this isn't going to end well!!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## irish529 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank god! I've been having this knee pain lately but now I know it can't be anything too serious b/c I'm "healthy".


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

My health credit is offset by a huge blood pressure spike caused by the fucking morons I deal with each day!


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Don't worry I am sure Obama Care will take this benefit away from us too. 

Under the Obama Care plan we will have to pay for this, only illeagal alliens will be allowed to come to the ER for 10 minutes everyday to ooogle the nurses boobies.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks guys.....guess I won't have to go to the gym today.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I want to thank JAP and the inventor of the animated .gif for keeping me healthy...


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

They say that it only takes ten minutes a day of staring, well I must be really healthy because I usually do at least double that.

This might explain more deaths related to heart problems in the winter though!


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Damn 263!! you're the man..am speechless


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> My health credit is offset by a huge blood pressure spike caused by the fucking morons I deal with each day!


You might need a megadose.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey now, I look at a hot set every day but I don't feel any healthier!?!
:twins:


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

This news virtually ensures that I shall live until 105...it'd be age 2,179 if staring at nice asses produced similar results.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

adroitcuffs said:


> Hey now, I look at a hot set every day but I don't feel any healthier!?!
> :twins:


Only works if you stare at someone elses.:redcarded:

Stop looking down at yourself, you will go cross-eyed:wink_smile:

Just sayin'

BTW, i never noticed it begore but :twins: does look like a pair of boobies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't believe none of you have expressed your sympathies for the men in the study who were forced to refrain from oogling for 5 years! It's their sacrifice that made this study possible.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

right.as.rain said:


> I can't believe none of you have expressed your sympathies for the men in the study who were forced to refrain from oogling for 5 years! It's their sacrifice that made this study possible.


Hey their stupidity is not our problem! But hey, thanks for taking one for the team fellas!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> Hey their stupidity is not our problem! But hey, thanks for taking one for the team fellas!


First time I watched Something About Mary, these took five years off my life.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

263FPD said:


> First time I watched Something About Mary, these took five years off my life.


263 now why did have to go and ruin a good:stomp::redcarded:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

DEI8 said:


> 263 now why did have to go and ruin a good:stomp::redcarded:


Just making a point that not all boobies are good for you.

My case and point

VVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

263... EW!!! LOL! mg_smile:

But I agree. Looking at boobs is not healthy for _everyone_. 
I mean, every time I see any of THESE boobs, I literally feel sick. 
Just sayin.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Stark1848 said:


> 263... EW!!! LOL! mg_smile:
> 
> But I agree. Looking at boobs is not healthy for _everyone_.
> I mean, every time I see any of THESE boobs, I literally feel sick.
> Just sayin.


Wow, these are the biggest boobs I ever laid eyes on.:wink_smile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

263FPD said:


> Wow, these are the biggest boobs I ever laid eyes on.:wink_smile:


See? Size and quality do NOT go hand in hand... haha


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

They should also be touched for health related reasons


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Can I get a doctors note?????? I figure it would be a great thing to have the next time I get caught stairing....


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I just want to do my part to support breast health, so I am throwing this up a second time. It is that important. Besides I think a second opinion is always hot.


----------

